# Making New Cocobolo Handles/Totes & Knobs Part 2 of 2



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 22, 2014)

*Part 2: *(in case you missed Part 1 it's *HERE*)

Handles with a screw at the base can be tricky. My solution to mark the screw hole was to snip the head off a screw and drop it in the threaded hold(pic above). Then push down with the handle in the correct position, marking the bottom kinda like a dowel marker. Drill hole from below.
-





Unless a guy's got some fancy right angle drill, you just have to make the coutersinks by hand.
-




Now lots of sanding. Actually I use a light touch with a random orbital sander 180 grit to get the rasp marks off. For hand sanding, I like to use adhesive back PSA sandpaper because it stick to my hand.





Lookin good. I like to use a coat of danish oil to highlight the figure. Wait a night and seal it the sealcoat (dewaxed shellac). Last some minwax paste wax and buff.

*The Knobs:*
These are gravy for any experienced turner, but here's how I got 'em done.





With some 2x2 spindle stock. cut a piece just a hair taller than the old knob. Drill a hold a size or two bigger than your knob screw threads....but don't drill it all the way through! If you do your drive center will wobble. I went about 3/4 the way down, then finished the hole with a small pilot bit to give my opposite center for the lathe.
-




Get it round. Use a caliper to measure the largest diameter of the knob, get it all down to that.
-




Mark that "fat" area of the knob, then taper down to the measurement of the base of the knob.
-




Then carve out the cove to the correct diameter. All the while I just kept eyeballing the old knob for the correct profile.




This is really the key to not having to part off any waste. To get the roundover I needed near the livecenter, I use a carbide detailing tool. Normally you'd never want to cut with the side of the diamond on this tool, but notice it is tilted in toward the piece in a scraping action. Then sand it up. If the knob is a bit tall, take some off the base on a disc sander.




Last drill the necessary countersinks in the top and bottom.

Same finish regimine.

Bam!






It was a lot of work making all these, but they look great. They're not machine perfect. They feel more custom made- which I like. 

Hope the blog helps anyone who's got the cocobolo itch.

Take care knotheads, Red

@cabomhn , @ripjack13 and any others who wanted to see this done after I posted the result.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 22, 2014)

Great work! Sounds like it's time for me to collect some cocobolo for a few hand plane restorations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2014)

I've got some old Stanleys that need handles and a few pieces of 4/4 cocobolo laying around..... This has given me the incentive to get the restorations done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2014)

I started to do my Stanley #7 about 5 years ago and the rough turned knob and rough-sawed handle are still in the baggie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking work, Dan, Thanks for sharing! 

I use a screw chuck to hold knobs on the lathe, although mine is cheap and a bit off-center. I added a shim under the workpiece, and that seems to help the off-center prob.

PSI has one for $10...anybody use these?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

